# GT Farben



## Storck74 (2. Januar 2008)

Würde gerne eine Bildersammlung ALLER GT Farben zusammen stellen.
Also bitte möglichst nur ein oder zwei Foto(s) vom Rahmen (oder komplett Rad), Name der Farbe, Rahmentyp (wenn nicht ersichtlich), und Baujahr.  Bitte keine Kommentare, (...)! 

Markus


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Januar 2008)

1990er gt tequesta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck74 (2. Januar 2008)

Bitte Fotos, keine Link`s! Danke

Markus


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Januar 2008)

Outpost Bj 89
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/224456/cat/10832
Tequesta Bj 93
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/242997/cat/10832
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410587/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Performer Bj ?
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333642/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/333645/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Arrowhead Bj 98
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410358/cat/500/ppuser/49688
LTS 3 Bj 96
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/356008/cat/500/ppuser/49688
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/342408/cat/500/ppuser/49688
Tja, aber wie die Farben heißen, da muß ich passen.


----------



## mountymaus (2. Januar 2008)

Karakoram 1992, Tequila Sunrise





Xizang 1999, Teamlackierung





ZR 1.0 2003, Teamlackierung


----------



## oldschooler (2. Januar 2008)

ferrari red 93



team scream 93


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Januar 2008)

1995 Zaskar LE, Ink Blue Elox:




1993 Richter 8.0, Ferrari Red (Nachgemischt):




1992 Avalanche, Weiss, Schwarze Flecken mit Schwamm getupft:


----------



## Stemmel (2. Januar 2008)

mal was modernes: 

Avalanche 1.0, 2006
british sky blue frosted 





je nach Lichteinfall aber auch mal so





oder auch so


----------



## Kruko (3. Januar 2008)

GT Zaskar LE 1996 (rot eloxiert)





GT LTS 3000 DS 1998 (atomic grape)


----------



## GTdanni (3. Januar 2008)

Soll doch GT-Man ein Foto seiner Garage einstellen, da sollten doch so gut wie alle Farben dabei sein.  


Cu Danni / der nur 5 GT hat.


----------



## Kruko (4. Januar 2008)

GT-Man wäre eine Möglichkeit für die Zaskars- und Fully-Modelle 

Ich habe noch zwei vergessen.

GT Psyclone ca. 1993/94 (DuPont Imron schwarz)





Gt Terramoto 1993 (Baja blue)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (4. Januar 2008)

92er timberline
camouflaged daktari white


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Januar 2008)

GT Tempest Bj. ?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/3389


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

GT i2k | 2000 | large | farbe "team GT blue"


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

GT zaskar | 1998 | grösse 18" | farbe "dunkelorange" (ist aber eigentlich sehr gelb ;-)


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

GT XCR 1000 | 1999 | grösse m | farbe "team"


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2008)

GT ZR 2000 | 1999 | rh56 | farbe "kirschrot"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (8. Januar 2008)

Mein altes Avalanche war "Lunarscape", hab aber kein Bild mehr...


----------

